# Tools or Toys: The Spaceship Flashlight



## vestureofblood (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi all,



Don't forget to vote


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jul 7, 2017)

You boldly go where none of us is likely to go, at warp speed. The light painting; what a spectacle! 

(Deceptive lumens) TOY


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jul 7, 2017)

While I think the concept is good for a "tool" it looks too low quality. The exaggerated lumens are no surprise as that seems to be the norm with cheap lights anyway.My vote is "TOY" :thumbsdow. If they same design were made at a higher quality level then it might merit a "tool" vote.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 8, 2017)

KITROBASKIN said:


> You boldly go where none of us is likely to go, at warp speed. The light painting; what a spectacle!
> 
> (Deceptive lumens) TOY


 Thanks, I have been wanting to try that for a while 



ZMZ67 said:


> While I think the concept is good for a "tool" it looks too low quality. The exaggerated lumens are no surprise as that seems to be the norm with cheap lights anyway.My vote is "TOY" :thumbsdow. If they same design were made at a higher quality level then it might merit a "tool" vote.



Appreciate the feedback, thank you for voting.


----------



## harro (Jul 8, 2017)

A nice toy i guess. I wonder if there's more than a little bit of TK76 influence there, or Klarus' bike light maybe.


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 9, 2017)

Toy. Enjoyable video.


----------



## Kavajava (Jul 12, 2017)

Toy...


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 13, 2017)

Reminds me of the oddly shaped spaceship on Austin Powers.

Enjoyable review.

Toy !


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2017)

Cute toy.


----------



## vestureofblood (Jul 14, 2017)

ZMZ67 said:


> My vote is "TOY"





harro said:


> A nice toy i guess.





nfetterly said:


> Toy. Enjoyable video.





Kavajava said:


> Toy...





LeanBurn said:


> Toy !



It seems we have theme developing


----------



## glimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

8,000 lumens for $12.
What's not to love!


----------

